# Working in France as an Expat



## DPhill

My partner and I are considering moving to France in the next few years. I work remotely and my income is enough to support us. My partner would want to work locally.
Is there a visa option that would allow him to seek employment in France?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Not really. If you will be working from France, then you will be considered to be working IN France and thus subject to all the usual labor and tax laws. If he is your "partner" and not a spouse or PACS partner, then he will have to qualify for his own visa - which, unless he fancies establishing a business or is qualified for a very well paid, high-tech kind of job, is going to be nearly impossible to get unless he can find a job with employer sponsorship up front.


----------



## DPhill

Bevdeforges said:


> Not really. If you will be working from France, then you will be considered to be working IN France and thus subject to all the usual labor and tax laws. If he is your "partner" and not a spouse or PACS partner, then he will have to qualify for his own visa - which, unless he fancies establishing a business or is qualified for a very well paid, high-tech kind of job, is going to be nearly impossible to get unless he can find a job with employer sponsorship up front.


Thank you. That is helpful information. If I understand correctly, we would need to be married in order to use my income for both of us on the visa application. If we were married with a long term residence visa, would he be eligible to find a job in France? The money would not be an issue, but he would want to do something.


----------



## Bevdeforges

If you were married, you would still need a visa that would allow you to work in France. Normally that is either a work visa (with the work authorization obtained by your employer in France) or some sort of entrepreneurial visa (most often something like a passeport talent - where you are establishing an innovative business in France, with a business plan, etc.). 

As your spouse, your partner could get a "vie privée et familiale" visa which would allow him to look for work. Subject, of course, to all the rules and regulations of the job market here. It's not just a matter of having income to cover your household. You would need to have some sort of right to work - complete with the obligatory registrations in the tax and social insurance system here in France.


----------



## DPhill

Thank you very much. This is all very helpful.


----------

